# Win 7 Sidebar verschwunden?



## Axel_Foly (4. November 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab auf meinem Pc Win7 Ultimate x64 installiert. Wenn ich die Sidebar starten will kommt immer eine Meldung das die Funktion nicht gefunden wurde. auch in der Systemsteuerung ist nichtmal das Symbol da sondern nur dieses standart windows symbol wenn die datei unbekannt ist. 

kennt da jemand ne lösung die sidebar wieder zu laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Axi (4. November 2009)

nach meinen wissen wurde bei windows 7 die sidebar komplett wieder entfernt. stattdessen hat man sogenannte minianwendungen.

mfg
axi


----------



## underloost (4. November 2009)

die Sidebar gibts bei Win7 im eigentlichen Sinne nich mehr.

und mehr als "rechtsklick aufm Desktop >> Minianwendungen" fällt mir auch nich ein


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2009)

Und wenn das nicht geht, ist der Dienst dazu kaputt. Da hilft nur die Reparaturkonsole.


----------



## Axel_Foly (4. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hilft nur die Reparaturkonsole.



wie komme ich zu der, und was muss ich dann genau machen ...


----------



## Havenger (5. November 2009)

besuche am besten mal die seite : Convert your Windows Server 2008 R2 to a Workstation! - Sidebar da müsste dir geholfen werden installier das und mal sehen obs danach geht ...


----------



## Axel_Foly (6. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> besuche am besten mal die seite : Convert your Windows Server 2008 R2 to a Workstation! - Sidebar da müsste dir geholfen werden installier das und mal sehen obs danach geht ...



danke das hat funktioniert.


----------

